

Show HN: Thrice Rejected by Apple for Enabling Porn, Vanish is not a porn app - ebby

It&#x27;s a simple way to share pictures and see who&#x27;s looking back.<p>How can you make your pictures look better? Put a blur on it (think Portlandia)! And when your friends want to see what&#x27;s behind the blur, you&#x27;ll instantly be notified. Not creepy at all.<p>Let&#x27;s call it something nice, like digital eye-contact.<p>We built Vanish at Xylo Media as a fun exercise in developing an HTML5 mobile framework. And, more importantly, because the world badly needs another photo-sharing app.<p>We&#x27;re excited to see what the internets do with this. Once again, don&#x27;t use it for porn or to #FreeTheNipple, we have like <i>a ton</i> of moderators. All the moderators.<p>Download it now at www.vanish.fm or directly from iTunes: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;vanish-fm&#x2F;id793488785<p>Feedback appreciated, trolling expected.
======
labpdx
Installed, signed up, app crashed. And now it crashes every time on load.

I uninstalled, sorry. Good luck.

iPhone 4S / Latest iOS

~~~
ebby
Must also disclaim that since this is an HTML5 based app, performance on
anything below an iPhone 5 is really subpar.

On the flip slide, performance on the 5/5s is nearly native. Interesting to
see what the crossover will mean for app development in the future.

